# For Those Who Pick With Their Fingers . . .



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

. . . how do you deal with power chords? In other words, how do you strum them? I can strum open chords with my fingers, and basically play barre chords the same way. Power chords, however, just feel strange and don't sound all that great (I often hit the sixth string too hard).

I am trying to transition to playing only with my fingers, but power chords are screwing with me so I would appreciate some advice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Three ways.
1 Strum with thumb.
2 Pick with thumb and finger(s), like a classical guitarist.
3 Pick with 2 or 3 fingers, like a bassist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

colchar said:


> how do you deal with power chords?


Finger and thumb pressed together, as if you're holding a pick.
Think of it as an air pick.
Strum away hitting the strings with your finger nail.
Power chords involve 3 strings only .. at least that's my idea of them.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I like 2 string power chords and I use my index and middle finger fingers pressed together in a downstroke as laristotle describes. I also mute any unwanted strings the same way I do when playing an electric guitar. I play root-fifth usually: A = 5th fret sixth string - 7th fret fifth string while muting the lower 4 strings with my first finger. When playing 5th string root I mute the lower 3 strings with my first finger and the 6th string with the tip of my first finger. The muting allows me to really drive it whether I'm playing acoustic or electric.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

+ 1 for the @laristotle method, but I would add that the index finger is sticking out a bit further because I hit it with the fingernail as a pick surrogate. If you have to use upstrokes then the thumb slides forward a bit on the down and off you go the other way. 

I dont play fingerstyle tho. Just when I’m caught without or too lazy to go get a pick.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, same. I do use a pick when my index fingernail gets worn too thin.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This all sounds more than a bit painful .. lol


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Watch a bunch of pro guitar shop videos done by Andy. lol @1:12 first time


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Wardo said:


> This all sounds more than a bit painful .. lol


If you play all powerchords like this for too long, sure. I play mostly acoustic these days and only throw these into short parts of songs where I'm playing fingerstyle. I use a pick about half the time on both acoustic and electric, so it's handy when I want to push an otherwise quiet song into another dimension briefly. I also strum full string chords with no pick but that's easier on the fingers.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Jim9guitars said:


> If you play all powerchords like this for too long, sure. I play mostly acoustic these days and only throw these into short parts of songs where I'm playing fingerstyle. I use a pick about half the time on both acoustic and electric, so it's handy when I want to push an otherwise quiet song into another dimension briefly. I also strum full string chords with no pick but that's easier on the fingers.


Naw, it's a matter of a) practise (so you are using just the tip (no nerves) vs the quick) , and b) self-care (aside from trimming them just right for the job, remember that Vaseline Intensive Care commercial where they were like "softens hands AND strengthens nails" - get some - good for your fret hand callouses as well especially if you have eczema and shed callouses like undercoat in spring). Nails are literally designed to take wear; that's why we have to cut them all the time (see also: pets).


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of options, but my preferred method is to get a "Wedgie" pick holder and grab a pick when the occasion calls for it. Sometimes it's just the right tool for the job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm getting more comfortable with hybrid picking.
Practice that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I should point out that I pick with two fingers - thumb for downstrokes and index for upstrokes.

Watch the first minute of this video. Except for the whammy-bar wanking, this is basically how I do it:


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There’s a video of Rossington playing slide; he does some of it with his thumb and fingertips, but keeps a pick in his palm which he flicks over to his thumb and index finger every now and then for a couple of notes that need more crunch all the while keeping a lit cigarette between his small finger and ring finger.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Watch a bunch of pro guitar shop videos done by Andy. lol @1:12 first time



If you watch him alternate pick at around the 4:16 point, that is how I do it.

Playing with my fingers involves a _lot_ of relearning, but I feel so much more connected to the guitar and think that it will, ultimately, make me a far better player. I also notice that both of my hands seem to work better together than they do when I use a pick.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I'm getting more comfortable with hybrid picking.
> Practice that.


That's my default. It allows me most of the nuances of fingerpicking, and the attack and pinch harmonics of a pick. I choose my picks based on tonal parity with my fingernails. 

Plus, when I want the real fleshy thumb I just quickly palm the pick.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Beats 


bw66 said:


> Lots of options, but my preferred method is to get a "Wedgie" pick holder and grab a pick when the occasion calls for it. Sometimes it's just the right tool for the job.


 Sure beats the other kind of wedgie


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

leftysg said:


> Beats
> 
> Sure beats the other kind of wedgie


Indeed.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

colchar said:


> If you watch him alternate pick at around the 4:16 point, that is how I do it.
> 
> Playing with my fingers involves a _lot_ of relearning, but I feel so much more connected to the guitar and think that it will, ultimately, make me a far better player. I also notice that both of my hands seem to work better together than they do when I use a pick.


I do that on the top 2 or 3 strings(E, A, and D) and alternate with the index and middle fingers, like a lot of bass players on the lower strings. I actually learned this while delving into as many books on playing flamenco guitar as I could find. The two fingers approach is great for adding rest strokes to solos.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Plus, when I want the real fleshy thumb I just quickly palm the pick.


When you palm the pick how/where are you holding it.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

Following this kid's channel on YT since a little while. He seems to be using his thumb for strumming and power chords and his solo technique is quite special (kind of a bassist technique) but works amazingly well for him.
Warning: this kid is a beast!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> When you palm the pick how/where are you holding it.


Kind of between the heel of my hand, and the callous below my ring finger or pinky. I typically rest my pinky on the lip of my Tele bridges.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Kind of between the heel of my hand, and the callous below my ring finger or pinky. I typically rest my pinky on the lip of my Tele bridges.


Thanks. Just tried it that way and I can keep a claw hammer going like that. Before I was jamming it against the finger joint and it wasn’t working so well. Never got around to learning this before now but a few of my songs are all finger picking so might be useful to add a pick here and there.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Thanks. Just tried it that way and I can keep a claw hammer going like that. Before I was jamming it against the finger joint and it wasn’t working so well. Never got around to learning this before now but a few of my songs are all finger picking so might be useful to add a pick here and there.


I struggled with the switch for a while, and still do from time to time, but eventually it just started feeling natural. 

If I'm under pressure in a live situation I'll just toss it, and grab another from my back pocket when I need it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sebo said:


> Following this kid's channel on YT since a little while. He seems to be using his thumb for strumming and power chords and his solo technique is quite special (kind of a bassist technique) but works amazingly well for him.
> Warning: this kid is a beast!



Oh that kid definitely played bass before picking up a guitar.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Sebo said:


> Following this kid's channel on YT since a little while. He seems to be using his thumb for strumming and power chords and his solo technique is quite special (kind of a bassist technique) but works amazingly well for him.
> Warning: this kid is a beast!


Could be bass technique but it's also very well done "rest stroke" technique, which is what classical and flamenco guitarists use to separate the melody line from the bass/accompaniment lines. He's got it down. Here's a basic lesson. He actually uses the "air pick" method at the end, too:






Another thing you can do which is flamenco style with the power chords is to hit them with a small scale rasqueado. Cool effect. It works really well with power chords if you abbreviate it. Just a flick of the middle or index finger on the two or three strings you're going for. Here's a video of the full techniques:






I like the "air pick" method...and the rasqueado is a nice addition. It's a more percussive sound.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just figure out a technique that works for what you need it to. One thing I do is choke up on the pick. This allows for a small initial pick attack as if it's your finger nail, and then follow through with the Thumb. I typically use this technique if I really want to lay off the volume of the guitar and/or get a percussive sound. This is acoustic though...not sure if you're talking electric or not. Works for electric too though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Talking about both acoustic and electric (though not so much power chords on an acoustic!).


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

gitapik said:


> Could be bass technique but it's also very well done "rest stroke" technique, which is what classical and flamenco guitarists use to separate the melody line from the bass/accompaniment lines. He's got it down. Here's a basic lesson. He actually uses the "air pick" method at the end, too:


Just like @colchar, I was convinced he had played bass... I was curious, reached out the kid on FB and asked... And he answered back! 

Well, looks like @gitapik nailed it. He's not a converted bass player but was formally trained on classical guitar and has not picked up the pick when transferring to electric guitar.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Sebo said:


> Just like @colchar, I was convinced he had played bass... I was curious, reached out the kid on FB and asked... And he answered back!
> 
> Well, looks like @gitapik nailed it. He's not a converted bass player but was formally trained on classical guitar and has not picked up the pick when transferring to electric guitar.


When you’re doing solos and single note runs, your fingers can be standing pretty much straight, which is what he’s doing. But when you’re playing the melody line at the same time as the bass line and, sometimes, an accompaniment, you have to have the rest stroke fingers somewhat curved because that’s the position your hand is in. The other fingers are doing the free stroke (which doesn’t “rest” on the lower string), and the thumb is either doing rest (resting on the string above it) or free depending on the tone and emphasis you’re looking for.

It can be a difficult technique to master, but very effective if you’re going to be playing solo guitar works which are melody oriented:

THEN THE RAIN | Songtradr Music


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

I’d like to hear that guy on a nylon string. Bet he burns.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure if @colchar is looking to do the Classical technique or not. But here's my 2 cents worth. I learned the very basics for RCM Classical a long time ago and they've stuck with me ever since. It's made many styles of finger picking, including Travis and hybrid, along with the standard Classical approach, a breeze in context to if I had to learn it for a specific song now. Rest and free strokes, alternate picking (index/middle for example), and more importantly the right hand position on the guitar, keeping it solid with no motion, etc... It doesn't happen right away but if you work on specific technmiques just 5 minutes a day it'll come in no time. It's like riding a bike. Once you can do these key concepts, it doesn't leave you. At least it didn't in my case. Also practice as many songs as possible just using your fingers. throw away the picks for a year.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Not sure if @colchar is looking to do the Classical technique or not. But here's my 2 cents worth. I learned the very basics for RCM Classical a long time ago and they've stuck with me ever since. It's made many styles of finger picking, including Travis and hybrid, along with the standard Classical approach, a breeze in context to if I had to learn it for a specific song now. Rest and free strokes, alternate picking (index/middle for example), and more importantly the right hand position on the guitar, keeping it solid with no motion, etc... It doesn't happen right away but if you work on specific technmiques just 5 minutes a day it'll come in no time. It's like riding a bike. Once you can do these key concepts, it doesn't leave you. At least it didn't in my case. Also practice as many songs as possible just using your fingers. throw away the picks for a year.



I was just looking to use my fingers instead of a pick rather than learning classical style. But it might be something to look into, and I have briefly considered it in the past.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

I actually prefer a pick for electric. I like to use my middle, ring, and pinky with it for some tunes. But I got used to the pick for electric in general.


----------



## Sebo (Apr 20, 2019)

gitapik said:


> When you’re doing solos and single note runs, your fingers can be standing pretty much straight, which is what he’s doing. But when you’re playing the melody line at the same time as the bass line and, sometimes, an accompaniment, you have to have the rest stroke fingers somewhat curved because that’s the position your hand is in. The other fingers are doing the free stroke (which doesn’t “rest” on the lower string), and the thumb is either doing rest (resting on the string above it) or free depending on the tone and emphasis you’re looking for.
> 
> It can be a difficult technique to master, but very effective if you’re going to be playing solo guitar works which are melody oriented:
> 
> THEN THE RAIN | Songtradr Music


You playing?

This is beautiful...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sergeant T. Caldwell USMC (1947 - 1993). Parade ground hollar and played lead with his thumb.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Sergeant T. Caldwell USMC (1947 - 1993). Parade ground hollar and played lead with his thumb.


Waylon Jennings played all his rhythms with his thumb, much like the 50s bass player he was, and palmed his pick for playing his solos. He hybrid picked his lead work.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Sergeant T. Caldwell USMC (1947 - 1993). Parade ground hollar and played lead with his thumb.



Guys like him, Kotzen, King, etc. inspire me by showing what can be done. Granted they had talent, but still................


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Sebo said:


> You playing?
> 
> This is beautiful...


Yep. Thanks.


----------

